# Clear odorless discharge from Bengal cats bottom area - HELP!



## JGE (Apr 4, 2009)

I noticed yesterday morning a puddle on my floor. I got the kids to clean it up as I ran out the door to work. I didnt think anything of it with 3 kids, 1 cat & dog. Today when I came home from work, our 1.5 yr old male neutered Bengal was on the couch so I went to sit with him. That was when i noticed his bottom area was wet. The kids had just gotten out of the pool but none of them had touched him. I lifted up his tail and bottom and saw that the other side that he had been laying on was also wet with a clear odorless discharge, a bit a clear mucous.

I am imagining the worst possible thing and am terrified. What is this? How do I treat it? Will it affect my dog? I tried calling my vet but they were closed.

ANY HELP WOULD BE APPRECIATED!!!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

If it were a female I would say she's in heat. Is it urine? If so, he may have a urinary tract infection. Any other symptoms, like frequent trips to the litter box and no pee, or very little? If that's the case, do take him to an emergency vet as he may have a blockage.


----------



## JGE (Apr 4, 2009)

I don't think it is urine because it is odorless & clear. Texture is between water and gel.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I can only agree with catloverami. I would take your cat to the vet, as he might have a urinary tract infection. Urinating in the wrong spot is a symptom. Get the first appointment you can with your vet, or go to the emergency vet. I know it's inconvenient at this time, but it will ease your mind and help your cat.

I hope all goes well!


----------



## JGE (Apr 4, 2009)

Thank you both for taking the time to answer!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

The only orher thing I can think of it might be is that an abscess has ruptured, or it discharge coming from the anal sacs beside the anus, but both these are usually very pungent and _not _odorless.


----------



## JGE (Apr 4, 2009)

Do I call the vet at home or wait till tomorrow?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

As long as he is not lethargic, trying to urinate and can't, and otherwise acting normal (eating, playing) then you can wait till tomorrow. Are parasites a possibility? I think that's more likely than a UTI given that the discharge is clear and odorless. Or it could be a digestive upset...have you checked the litterbox? Colitis will cause mucous, what you may be seeing is mucous that was dispelled after the stool and stuck to him.


----------



## madie (Apr 20, 2010)

doodlebug said:


> As long as he is not lethargic, trying to urinate and can't, and otherwise acting normal (eating, playing) then you can wait till tomorrow. Are parasites a possibility? I think that's more likely than a UTI given that the discharge is clear and odorless. Or it could be a digestive upset...have you checked the litterbox? Colitis will cause mucous, what you may be seeing is mucous that was dispelled after the stool and stuck to him.


agree with doodlebug. colitis is a possibility. last week my cat had a non-foul smelling clear mucus from her rear mixed with some fecal like matter but still no smell. the vet said colitis can cause that b/c inflammed colon will secrete mucus. if it were from the anal sacs, it would be stinky. how is his appetite? bowel movements?


----------

